# Reuse 2-yr old Golden's crate with new puppy?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There should not be any issues. I have a crate that I use for all my foster pups. It was originally Bama's crate. Since then I think I have fostered probably 10 or more dogs and they have all used it. Just clean it good and everyone should be fine.


----------

